# Best Fitting boot options for Flow NXT's



## skunkd (Dec 9, 2011)

We all know Flow's are very picky with what boots play well with them for fitment and adjustability.

What are the best options boot wise for the Flow NXT line? I'm currently running K2 Darko's which are a pretty beefy boot and am looking to change bindings to Flow NXT-ATSE's. At the same time I want to get new boots to mate to them well. 

any people have personal experience with this matter ?


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

get boots that fit your feet. then get bindings that fit your boot. you dont buy boots based off of if they fit in flows or not.


----------



## skunkd (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a pretty standard foot, never really have issues with fitting into boots, i'm more worried about the boots fitting the bindings. I've tried alot of boots on in my life and never had an issue riding them or being comfortable. I'm just trying to compile a list of boots that fit well into Flow's. Because they are unlike any other binder so it would help people narrow down choices on which ones to try out to check fitment without worrying about it matching up to their new flows.

I know theres different boots for everyone but it would be sweet to have a few recommendations from current flow riders


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

skunkd said:


> I have a pretty standard foot, never really have issues with fitting into boots, i'm more worried about the boots fitting the bindings. I've tried alot of boots on in my life and never had an issue riding them or being comfortable. I'm just trying to compile a list of boots that fit well into Flow's. Because they are unlike any other binder so it would help people narrow down choices on which ones to try out to check fitment without worrying about it matching up to their new flows.
> 
> I know theres different boots for everyone but it would be sweet to have a few recommendations from current flow riders


Well I would help, but I don't know why you would be putting binders onto your board. They're for papers, not boots.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i would imagine that flow boots would fit well in flow bindings


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

The back heel of the boot is what really matters, when putting the high back up/down it can catch on the bottom of the boot. I use Vans Mantra boots with my NXT's, they have a very square heel edge to the sole, I had to trim off a bit of rubber with a razor blade so the highback doesn't catch on it when I try to pull it up. I'm sure any flow boots fit perfect, and I've heard they're comfortable, any boot with a rounded heel should fit just fine too.


----------



## Vanek26 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have NXT-ATs and 2012 Darkos, the heel is nice and narrow and my boot actually slides out effortlessly...even better than the Flow boots I had previously. It's been said before, but look for boots with narrow heels. Love the NXTs!


----------



## skunkd (Dec 9, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well I would help, but I don't know why you would be putting binders onto your board. They're for papers, not boots.


Lol really? You are a veteren member and never heard people call them binders? Get your steez up haha that was funny though.


----------



## skunkd (Dec 9, 2011)

Vanek26 said:


> I have NXT-ATs and 2012 Darkos, the heel is nice and narrow and my boot actually slides out effortlessly...even better than the Flow boots I had previously. It's been said before, but look for boots with narrow heels. Love the NXTs!


Thanks for the info maybe ill keep my darkos then


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Last year I had the Van Mantra's. The sole of the boot is wider resembling more of a skateboarding type shoe. It was a tight fit in the heel area but it worked. No damage to either boot or binding.

This year I switched to the K2 Ryker's fit awesome no issues and a very comfortable boot. They have a much narrower heel and sole of the boot. 

I bought the K2's after I already had the bindings same with the Van's if that is useful info

Yes I have the NXT atse's


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I know you asked about NXT but if you're compiling a list may be this would help. I have Trilogies and I wear 686 Times New Balance 790 boots. No problems with them whatsoever.


----------

